# lol



## ihatehumans (Jan 16, 2009)

what does it mean? All you forum users, give me a break! I see this in almost every topic in every forum and I want to know what it is.


----------



## Tux (Jan 16, 2009)

it means "laugh out loud" or "laughing out loud".


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL :rasp :lol:


----------

